# Suffering from Cracked Hands, Fingers, Feet???



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Come this time of year my Son, ex, and I suffer from painful cracks on our fingers/knuckles.

Found this stuff last year and decided to give it a try...WOW is all we can say...

Told a co-worker about it and gave her a 4oz jar as her Hubby also has the painful cracked hands issue and she told me he was amazed at how quickly the cracks healed. Did the same for my Daughters boyfriend and they also had very positive comments...she asked that I get him another jar for Christmas...

It's unscented and non-greasy...no flowery/perfume smelly stuff...

There's also a chapstick size Crack ZapIt. Just got this in the mail yesterday applied it to a painful little crack starting on the side of my thumb...today no pain and looks to be healing just fine...

So FWIW here's the links...

Link to No-Crack hand cream:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/57315.aspx ... d_products

Link to Crack ZapIt:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/36563.aspx ... d_products


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bag balm works very well.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Bag balm works very well.


And it's only $8


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Bag balm works very well.
> ...


Talk about greasy though! Takes Dawn dish soap and a wire brush to get off.


----------

